# Mosquito Lagoon....



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Gonna be down fishing on the 28th and 29th. When I was there in Jan a lot of reds up north around Gaines Island and Plantation Island. Still the same case? My plan is to start there, maybe pole around in George's Slough, and then look around behind Vanns Island. Last summer had some singles in there. Not asking for your secret holes, just areas. I can find them just need a starting point. Help me out fellas.
> 
> Thanks.


That's cool. I am going to be there at the same time. Staying at the Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp. Maybe you can drop by and have a whiskey and cigar with us. I have never fished north of Pole and troll and Glory Hole, so it will new to me.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Padre said:


> That's cool. I am going to be there at the same time. Staying at the Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp. Maybe you can drop by and have a whiskey and cigar with us. I have never fished north of Pole and troll and Glory Hole, so it will new to me.


I'll try to make over there. I'm still trying to decide if I'm gonna put in at haulover or riverbreeze. Having a marquesa makes it hard to run those creeks without messing up the grass.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I'll try to make over there. I'm still trying to decide if I'm gonna put in at haulover or riverbreeze. Having a marquesa makes it hard to run those creeks without messing up the grass.


l usually stay in Titusville (I lived in Brevard for 17 years before moving back to Destin) and put in at Haulover. But this time we decided to stay on the water. I am there from Thursday-Monday. You know the bridge over Haulover is closed until June.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh nah I didn't know that. Why? Is the ramp still open?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

yeah the ramp is still open. they are working on the bridge so it is always open. Won't be operational until June. that means if you want to go to River Breeze from the south, you have to drive around and vice versa.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

If you can handle a primitive ramp Beacon 42 is kind of a central location to access both the north and south end of the lagoon with a short ride either way. You'll have to access it from the North end of the MINWR entrance. $5 usage fee.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

mwong61 said:


> If you can handle a primitive ramp Beacon 42 is kind of a central location to access both the north and south end of the lagoon with a short ride either way. You'll have to access it from the North end of the MINWR entrance. $5 usage fee.


I have put in there before. Got carried away by no seeums!!! I didn't know it cost 5 bucks. I def didn't pay last time I used it. Glad I didn't get a boot.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

BTW annual passes for all the ramps in MINWR are available for $25 from the visitors center but the visitor center is only open M-F from 8 to 5


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

But just to launch is 5 bucks right? At Beacon 42 or Haulover?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> But just to launch is 5 bucks right? At Beacon 42 or Haulover?


Haulover is $10 now. I got an annual pass. it is worth it.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Beacon 42 is more of an honor system. They have a little thing that dispenses an envelope that you put your money in then tear off a hang tag for your vehicle.

I've heard rumours that FWC or Park rangers will come from time to time and ticket violators but I've never actually seen it. But every little bit helps the park so I just pony up.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree @mwong61. It's not my home fishery so anything helps. I'll remember that when I unload the boat.


----------

